# good sleeping spots around cities you've been to



## bygmeister (Oct 3, 2013)

>if this is in the wrong section move it to where it goes<
I thought, for those who have slept in the different cities of this USA. I'm asking for need (I want) and thought others might want to have this information. I'll try people's park in Oakland/Berkeley area but maybe others here have better places? If so post the locations here.


----------



## Mongo (Oct 3, 2013)

as far as Oakland/Berkeley goes I would stay away from sleeping in peoples park. if I were going to sleep outside, I'd head either for waterside; people sleep in there vans near there all the time and there are many bushes to hide behind or I'd head for the freeway underpass near target seems like some crackheads are making a tent city over there though.


----------



## eske silver (Oct 7, 2013)

Yea, really only go to PP in Berkeley if you feel like getting pissed on, yelled at and mugged by all the scum who live full time over there. Honestly, in fact unless you're looking for a good sign spot - just stay out of Berkeley. The place is a yuppie UC shithole.
Unless thats what you're into, lol
The only good spots I know of are being used by friends. If I knew you any better, Id say where but history's yielded crazies... You know how it is Im sure. 
Come over and meet the people around here, you'll be fine. Its not hard to find a good spot once you make some friends. Its good to network here anyway. 
As far as off the bat - waterside is good, a few blocks along Mandela ave are ok so long as you're good at guerrilla camping.


----------



## eske silver (Oct 7, 2013)

P.s. 
For anyone in or traveling through Memphis, the Court House people are really decent. They're in the Cooper-Young district - look em up. 
They've always got couches


----------

